# tech blog



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

You might be interested in this blog about women's specific tech...

http://wrenchscienceforwomen.blogspot.com/


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for that link.

Wow, Eddy Merckx makes a woman specific bike!


----------



## velogy (Jan 19, 2010)

Stay tuned for the more/better. Let me know if there is anything you want to see.
Best,
Velogy


----------

